# when do you start sweeping?



## schoolboy

Last fall we bought a sweeper for our bobcat cleaned up beforer the snow now my question is do we start sweeping with the mud still out there or wait till it dies up? The boss took it out the other day made a huge mess near buildings and cars even turned it on in my garage looked like a brown pillow fight just heavier LOL seriously I'm for giving it a chancer to dry out abit?


----------



## BlizzardBeater

If you're sweeping, it's a lot easier to do it when everything is dry. If you do it wet, you make more of a mess than you clean up. Not to mention that the spring rains will also help to clean up a bit for you. Wait until the spring runoff is done, streets are cleaned, and things are dry.


----------



## Mick76

My lots are already swept, mulched, and fertzd...... the rain helps keep the dust down..... I was fighting showers for a week but as long as it doesnt rain too much it actually helps..... trying to get sand out of a wet lawn is a total different story......


----------



## schoolboy

Well when the boss tried it it was pretty wet and muddy we had crap eveywhere on the buildings cars worse mess then not sweeping, He likes to play with the equipment never cleans them or fuels them just plays when the mood strikes LOL


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have swept and are all cleaned up did most of them 2 weeks ago


----------



## 2COR517

Just before mopping.


----------

